# Kestrel Talon



## Dave Riley (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm looking at some carbon fiber road bikes in the $2000 range and realize that I need to ride a LOT of bikes before narrowing my choices down. This bike would be only my 2nd road bike (have a Cervelo Tri and a Specialized Hardtail, and a Trek 1000 road bike)), and I am finding a LOT of nice looking bikes in that range. Any general feedback on Kestrel:smilewinkgrin: :thumbsup: ? I've heard good things about their frames, and thet seem pretty nice. For several hundred more, I could consider a LOOK frame. I have a lot to learn amd apologize ifI'm asking redundant questions.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Isn't that a tri bike primarily? Or maybe I'm confused.

I've got an in with a distributor that says he sells boatloads of those things to the local tri club. You in or around Texas?


----------

